# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  مشکل در نصب شیرپوینت 2013

## Ariaee.Tahereh

با سلام به همه دوستان 
من میخواهم شیرپوینت  2013 در مد آفلاین نصب کنم تمامی فایلهای Requirement را دانلود کردم برای نصب ولی چند تا فایل آپدیت برای Server 2012 هم وجود دارد که پسوندشان MSU میباشد و باید با wsus همان ویندوز آپدیت مایکروسافت نصب کرد من خیلی سرچ کردم و از طریق Command dism.exe هم راه حل وجود دارد در این لینک موجود هست ولی با پیغام خطا مواجه میشوم دوستان چطور فایلهای msu را نصب کنم کلافه شدم انقدر سرچ کردم وهمه راهها را امتحان کردم  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

روش کار همانطوری هست که خودتان توضیح دادید (DISM)، لطفا جهت بررسی بیشتر خطایی که با آن مواجه می شوید را ارسال نمایید. بنده ماه پیش دقیقا با استفاده از همین روش ها توانستم SharePoint را به صورت Offline نصب نمایم.

موفق باشید

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

سلام ومتشکرم از توجه تون 

بله من تعداد فایلهای که برای پیش نیاز باید نصب کنم نصب کردم ولی در مورد فایلها با پسوند msu به مشکل برخورد کردم مثل فایل Windows6.1-KB2506143-X64.MSU  خوب این فایل را با استفاده از cmd  وتایپ دستور 



> Expand –F:* c:\Windows6.1-KB2506143-X64.MSU c:\temp


 در پوشه temp  به صورت extarct ایجاد شد و من فایل cab.  را برای نصب فایل msu  با استفاده از دستور زیر نصب کردم 



> DISM.exe /Online /Add-Package /PackagePath:c:\temp\Windows6.1-KB2506143-X64.cab


 متاسفانه به Error برخورد کردم error 775  که نمیدونم مشکل در اجرای دستورهاست یا ؟؟متشکرم  :افسرده:

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

لطفا به لینک ذیل نگاه کنید، من این روش رو هم تست کردم و جواب گرفتم.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/934307

موفق باشید

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

مهندس سلام و ممنون از توجه تون والا من این مراحلم رفتم که پیغام خطا میدهد و میگوید برای نصب از DISM.exe استفاده کنید

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

من می توانم به سرور شما دسترسی به صورت Team Viewer داشته باشم که باهم این مشکل را بررسی کنیم؟ 
ghafarnia@gmail.com

موفق باشید

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

با سلام به همه دوستان طبق فرمایش مهندس غفارنیا سرور موردنظر برای راه اندازی شیرپوینت 2013 از Edition Windows server 2012 R2 DataCenter بود که باتوجه به نصب پیش 

نیازهای شیرپوینت با کامندهای DISM.exe دچار مشکل میشدیم و error 775  دریافت میکردیم نتیجه گیری :باید از ویندوز سرور 2012 بدون R2  استفاده کنیم و پیش نیازها را نصب کنیم .

امیدوارم دوستان اگر مشکلی داشتن از این تجربه استفاده بفرمایند مهندس غفارنیا اگر موردی از قلم افتاد ممنون میشوم اطلاح بفرمایید  :لبخند:

----------

